# Socks?



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

What kind of socks do you wear? We debate spending hundreds of dollars on boots… for years I wore 50¢ wally-world cotton socks in mine. I now use polypropylene liners with synthetic/wool blend medium weights over them (Cabelas Outfitter Series). I wish I had wised up sooner, no more sweaty-blistered feet. What do you guys like best and why?


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I wear the same as you or wear smartwool light weight socks. Had been wearing cottons socks before with the same problems. Wish I would have switched earlier, but I was always to cheap and thought it wouldn't make a difference. I also thought wool would be hot in the warmer weather which hasn't been the case.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Whats up with hyperlinks on my post? I didn't put them there.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Same as you Cooky, and man it feels good.  

We've came along ways from K-Mart blue light special socks and steel toed work boots for hunting!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Same as cooky


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Rei wool short sock for me. Never understood why my socks went half way up my calf, only to bunch up above my boots.
Rei is not my favorite place to shop but, I like their socks.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have some UnderArmour cold gear socks that my wifey bought me for christmas and I lovem. Best sock I've ever worn while hunting. I also like the wigwams. I get them at sportsmans. Right now though since its not cold I use regular Gold Toe crew socks.


----------

